# factory Sharkfin antenna and Sirius



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

I've done the search and haven't been abel to find what I'm looking for.
I have an 05 Jetta with the double DIN cass/CD head unit. I now have a Sirius Starmate 5 I'll be installing.
I don't particularily like the button antenna that comes with the Sirius unit, and I don't like how it mounts. If I understand correctly, some of the factory VW sharkfin antennas are good for both satellite and the am/fm signal.
If so, can anyone provide part numbers for the antenna and any additional cables etc. needed? Also, how difficult is it to wire the sharkfin into an existing car?
Thanks.


----------



## tszymans (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: factory Sharkfin antenna and Sirius (iamsuperdan)*

Not sure about the factory shark fin, but for my MKIV I purchased one from these guys:
http://www.visualgarage.com/Product_Overview.html
The color match is perfect and it serves as the AM/FM and covers up the Sirius antenna nicely running the Sirius antenna line through the factory hole. They have a bunch of customer pics on the site of both MKIV and MKVs. 
As far as the the install goes it's a little bit of a pain just because you need to pull back the headliner a little to get up there and then need to run the Sirius line up the front, but it's not too bad.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: factory Sharkfin antenna and Sirius (tszymans)*

Thanks for the link! I'll check it out. I'm thinking I may just go with the factory VW one anyway. However, the 08-09 Ford Focus has a two in one antenna too, and it will be significantly less money than the VW one. Doesn't look bad, and VW stubby antennas fit on it as well. 
I'm in the middle of redoing my headliner, so that part won't be an issue!
Thanks!


----------



## KCarey9 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: factory Sharkfin antenna and Sirius (tszymans)*

hey do you think it would work on a 04 jetta gli


----------

